# Mulberry Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a Mulberry bowl that I turned and just got finished. I rough turned it to 3/4" thick, soaked in Denatured Alcohol for 48 hrs., dried for 3 weeks and finished turning to 3/8" thick walls last week. Got the last finish on it yesterday. It is finished with General Finishes Seal-A-Cell and topped with Arm-R-Seal then buffed with the Beall buffed with carnuba wax. It is sanded to 600 grit. It is 7" across and 4" high.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Bernie, another nice one. Don't see Mulberry turned to often and it doesn't look like she cracked on yah. Nice job bud and have a good day even though things are on the tough side this Thanksgiving. 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Interesting grain pattern, I like it Bernie. Mulberry you say!


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

woops, almost missed this one, nice bowl Bernie. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Dr.Zook said:


> Interesting grain pattern, I like it Bernie. Mulberry you say!


Yep Dave that is mulberry. It is yellow as all get out but with age will turn a beautiful brown especially if left in the sunlight. Sanding you get a awful lot of yellow dust everywhere. DNA bath keeps it from doing a lot of cracking but has a tendency to do that if you don't. 


Thanks again for all the kind comments.


----------

